# giant leo



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

any heard of a giant leopard gecko? i think they grow too like 12 or 14 inches. anyone have one? anyone ever breed these with regular leopards?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Leopard geckos are leopard geckos.....

Like any other animal, genetics vary...I will never be Shaquille O'Neil..I am ok with that....
When you do come across superior genetics you can breed for them, and attempt to enhance what you had..as some have done with the "giant" leo's...yes they will breed with other leoapard geckos, because it is a leopard gecko. 
Tremper has been breeding these animals a long time, and has a very nice collection of leopard geckos and I assume we will see other neat colors brought out to the market through his efforts, as well as new size limits.....but it is by no means restrained to tremper. You have to remember that we have been breeding this species in earnst since the 70's...and there are a lot of breeders out there.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I bet they are big bucks! Standard size will run you $70-90 up here.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are u sure it was a leo
or a giant gecko

got pics


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

there is such thing, normal leos bred to big. They are huge and so is the price tag. Aout £200-£300 i think. Someone posted the website on a different thread but i don't kow what it was called.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Trempers site is Leopardgecko.com


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Trempers site is Leopardgecko.com


 Very cool site. Thanx


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Awesome animal, $700 is still better than the ridiculess prices for a ball morph!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

check this site out with some cool geckos http://prehistoricpets.com/geckos.asp just copy and paste


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

cool sites. man i'd love to have that huge gecko "MOOSE"!!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Leopard geckos are leopard geckos.....
> 
> Like any other animal, genetics vary...I will never be Shaquille O'Neil..I am ok with that....
> When you do come across superior genetics you can breed for them, and attempt to enhance what you had..as some have done with the "giant" leo's...yes they will breed with other leoapard geckos, because it is a leopard gecko.
> Tremper has been breeding these animals a long time, and has a very nice collection of leopard geckos and I assume we will see other neat colors brought out to the market through his efforts, as well as new size limits.....but it is by no means restrained to tremper. You have to remember that we have been breeding this species in earnst since the 70's...and there are a lot of breeders out there.


 pretty much sums it up. "giant" isnt a seperate species, they have just grown big over years of selective breeding,

Many breeders provide these, its just that Ron's bloodlines are the most known about


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Awesome animal, $700 is still better than the ridiculess prices for a ball morph!


 what about the ones that go for over $20,000


----------

